# Help! Heavier deposit of ink at the top of image



## legacyathletic (Oct 2, 2014)

For some reason, every now and again when I go to print a simple one color, two strokes, the top of the image is heavier with ink than the rest of the image. this is not the first design ive had that does this. On my second pass, it looks as if only the top of the image completely cleared the ink from the screen,resulting in that part being darker than the rest. Off contact is even, tact is normal.. Im stumped. any ideas of how to resolve this would be greatly appreciated. im not sure how to attach an image,but I do have a picture of it


----------



## basement_kid (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop pulling and start pushing your strokes. It's wierd at first. But you'll have less waste and the ink will sit on top of you're shirts instead of being pushed in to the fabric giving more opacity. Search catspit vids on YouTube for his explanation. Trust me it's good, especially for 1 colors, multiple colors maybe pushing will have registration issues the way the squeeze interacts with the mesh. 
As for your issue, is your platen getting hot from flashing or curing? The center of the platens build up more heat, this negates the tack of your glue specifically in this area. Get a paint stick or a ruler or a piece of card board and place it under your screen along the frame nearest you. This enforces your off contact which can change from the screen deflecting, even aluminum frames bow a little, this helps with that a lot. Pull or push your strokes with an even speed and listen to the sound, you should hear a zip sound. It's an art as much as it is skill, try not to think to hard just make your print and expect to see an awesome print when you lift the screen.


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

Basement knows what he is talking about. Pushing is also quite a bit easier on your body.


----------



## Thomas Carter (Nov 6, 2014)

I dont know why this happens! I have had similar experiences with my garments. I guess this could be some trouble with the machine. But I find this mistake in almost all the machines that I've tried except once I availed the service of Goldrich Printpak,Toronto. I loved their print service as it's reliable and they don't overcharge. Where do you people go to print usually? Maybe we should also consider the quality of the t shirt before going for printing.


----------



## RedSword Ts (Dec 18, 2014)

We print our own and would love to try to help you out.


----------

